# Adding DCC to LGB 90950 LCE



## Pete Downunder (Jul 9, 2020)

I am trying to add DCC to my LGB LCE (90950) train set. I am not experienced with DCC but understand the decoder goes between the track pickups and the motor. I have disassembled the truck which contains the pickups, drive wheels and motor and apart from two pairs of unmarked pins sticking up I see no access to the wiring. I am told that this set is adaptable to DCC but have no clue what do now. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly the motor block is 4 pins. Remove the plug from the motor block and pairs of pins should be jumpered together.
The 2 outer pins are motor, the 2 inner pins are track power. 

I removed the light bulb and drilled holes in the clear plastic for Bright leds for better head lights.


----------

